# Places To Go Melbourne



## seamad (26/2/12)

Heading to melbourne this friday for our first weekend away without the kids. Havent been there since i was a kid and no idea where to go.
Looking to go out friday night to a brewpub or something along those lines. Staying in cbd so somewhere close would be good.
Mountain goat has a pizza night on friday, anyone been, worth the trip? 
Any suggestions welcome

Cheers
Sean


----------



## gareth (26/2/12)

Enjoy! The Goat is great for beers but I prefer the Royston Hotel for food, also great beer on tap.About 200m up the road from the Goat.


----------



## DU99 (26/2/12)

there's a few drinking places.
Mrs Parma's
the royston
and few km's is the local taphouse


----------



## IainMcLean (26/2/12)

The Local @ St Kilda.


----------



## Plastic Man (26/2/12)

stretch the legs with a wander up Brunswick street and pop into Little Creatures then around the corner to the Rainbow. Mrs Palma's up the top end of the CBD has some good beers on tap. Where you staying ?


----------



## seamad (26/2/12)

Citadines on bourke


----------



## Pennywise (26/2/12)

Cookie is good for a decent beer and good food. On Swanston street


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

CBD - Beer deluxe at fed square, biero in little lonsdale street, mrs parmas up little bourke st and Penny Blue just off little bourke st, near elisabeth.

Shout out if you're interested in meeting any Melb brewing people for a beer or two.


----------



## bconnery (26/2/12)

Somewhere recommended to me that was quite cool, not beer related though, (although they did have some decent beers in the fridge) is Madame Brussels on Bourke St. 
Very very random cocktail bar on a 3rd floor with an great outside area as well. 
Worth keeping in mind as somewhere for a non-beer person with you...

Although there are others with a bigger beer list I always like to visit Penny Blue, just a great tiny bar for some good beers and a chat. 

There are many good places though, you'll be hard pressed not to find some good places to go.


----------



## seamad (26/2/12)

Would really like to meet up , put the idea to the missus, told that first weekend away from the kids...no chance shes going out with a bunch of fellas talking beer. I suppose i can see her point of view, appreciate the offer .
Looks like there are plenty of places to go down that way.
Cheers
sean


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

If it's just a couple of days you have and it's a weekend away with the lady then keep it sacred.

Nothing wrong with that.

Next time, but any of those places I mentioned are easy to get to and will slake your beer thirst, no worries.


----------



## seamad (26/2/12)

Thanks everyone, Im lucky she enjoys a few brews. Plenty to choose from. Looking foward to it, booked flower drum for lunch, probably pm 24 on sat night if we can get in. Shitload of places to choose
There are a couple of ska bands down that way, any chance if there are any gigs on the friday/ sat night?


----------



## DU99 (26/2/12)

Food and wine festival start's that weekend


----------



## seamad (26/2/12)

Where is the food and wine being held?


----------



## Benchish (26/2/12)

I'll add another vote for cookie. Their drinks list is pretty massive and their thai food is on the better side


----------



## seamad (26/2/12)

Found the food and wine festival website. Sat and sun from 12-5 have food, wines and 6 breweries for $35. White rabbit and mountain goat there plus some others I havent heard of plus some good wineries. Might be worth a stroll around


----------



## mje1980 (27/2/12)

Beer de luxe in fed square. If you like hoppy US beers, go there, they have great beers


----------



## DU99 (27/2/12)

food and wine all over melbourne run's for 20 day's.


----------



## Wolfman (27/2/12)

There is a german resturant (Forgot the name) accross the road from Flower Drum. They do an awersome feed, and beer of course!


----------



## HoppingMad (27/2/12)

The talk of Melbourne at the moment is Temple Brewing's new digs in Brunswick East. 
I haven't been but people are saying to me it's freaking amazing and you can walk around and see all the bling.
Just a short tram ride out of the city. They have a couple of specialties on tap you can't buy packaged either from what I hear:

Temple Brewing 

Usual suspects for an ale:
- Mrs Palmas (Great big parmas and good craft beer)
- Biero ($6 pints of craft beer on Wednesday nights - great range in the beer tubes all other times)
- Beer Deluxe (Pricey and ask what it costs before you order or don't buy pints - some can be $15 or more - but legendary beer range)
- Local Taphouse St Kilda (More craft beer and internationals available than you'll find anywhere in Melbourne - always surprises)
- Little Creatures Dining Hall Fitzroy - 10 min tramride out of cbd (Yep it's little creatures but beer is fresh, the food is great, and there's a winelist for the ladies)

The Mountain Goat Brewery (Richmond) and the Royston Hotel (at the end of the street the brewery is on) also get a big tick.

For a list of other craftbreweries in vic & melbourne metro checkout visitvictoria.com.au

Hopper


----------



## JDW81 (27/2/12)

Wolfman said:


> There is a german resturant (Forgot the name) accross the road from Flower Drum. They do an awersome feed, and beer of course!



Is that the place with the two rooms, one for east germany and one for west germany?


----------



## Beer Krout (27/2/12)

JDW81 said:


> Is that the place with the two rooms, one for east germany and one for west germany?



German Resturant is Hofbrauhaus. 18- 28 Market Lane.
Improved heaps since reopening after the fire. Expensive food and steins of Hofbrau Beer, but food is great and fantastic atmosphere on a Saturday night upstairs with the slap dancing. Book ahead to be sure you get in on a weekend.

The East/West Berlin place the Berlin Bar is not far away. 16 Corrs Lane.
You go up a flight of stairs, press the buzzer and wait to be let in. The put you in either East or West. Each side has their own unique cocktails, that are only served on that side of the bar/wall. Decent list of German beers available on both sides.

Enjoy.


----------



## HoppingMad (27/2/12)

Slightly :icon_offtopic: 

You'll have no problems going to Biero this coming week, but Beer Krout has just informed me that Biero is to close on the 3rd of March and will re-open in a new location in mid-winter 2012. 

Hopefully it doesn't go the same way as Slowbeer Bottleshop. Many of us are still hanging out for that place to finally get its act together and re-open. (sigh!)

Hopper.


----------



## Beer Krout (27/2/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Slightly :icon_offtopic:
> 
> You'll have no problems going to Biero this coming week, but Beer Krout has just informed me that Biero is to close on the 3rd of March and will re-open in a new location in mid-winter 2012.
> 
> ...



Latest on Slow Beer is an opening late March/early April 2012
Damn Council Permits, Licenses and Neighbours etc.


----------



## seamad (27/2/12)

Had a look at the temple brewing website... gotta go just to drool at the bling. Looks like a place to take the missus, might even get some brownie points. 
Thanks for all the advice
Cheers
Sean


----------



## JDW81 (27/2/12)

Beer Krout said:


> German Resturant is Hofbrauhaus. 18- 28 Market Lane.
> Improved heaps since reopening after the fire. Expensive food and steins of Hofbrau Beer, but food is great and fantastic atmosphere on a Saturday night upstairs with the slap dancing. Book ahead to be sure you get in on a weekend.
> 
> The East/West Berlin place the Berlin Bar is not far away. 16 Corrs Lane.
> ...



Thats Right, just near sichuan house. I usually head to the berlin bar for a few fire extinguishers after a chilli fest.


----------



## manticle (27/2/12)

Temple is great if you can make it.


----------



## seamad (5/3/12)

Got back sunday arvo from melbourne.
Great food/ cafes. Non beer wise had lunches at flower drum and bistro vue, and a dinner at golden fields, all three great.

Friday night went to temple brewing. Started with a tasting plate, no draught available so got the midnight ipa in its place, pretty good as not a fan of por. The soba, saison and bicycle beer were our pics. Ordered some entree plates as the missus was a bit off colour ( thought she was hungry) and a pot of the soba and bicycle beer. Decided she wasnt hungry but crook, went to the loo and threwup. Came back and thought she felt better, one piece of potato fixed that...off again to the loo. Had to quickly not back the beers and food and after third trip to loo cabbed home. That night fire alarm went off at hotel at 2.45 am and had to evacuate. Lot of bands from soundwave were staying at the hotel so it was spot the muso time out on the footpath for half an hour. 

On last day checked out hofbrauhaus but opened too late for us to make it to plane so went to little reatures for quick lunch tried the bright, both the white rabbits ( wit and black ) and a bottle of the english cider which was good. Liked the wit and the bright ale, black didnt taste black enough if that makes sense.

Thanks for the tips, need longer next time.


----------



## Wolfman (5/3/12)

And maybe catch up with some brewers as well?


----------



## Morebeer4me (20/4/12)

manticle said:


> Temple is great if you can make it.



Hi Manticle,
Is the temple in the city, I will be in melbourne, 8th and 9th may, for a air con trade fair woopdydooStaying at crown promenade , near convention centre, are there any places within walking distance, I could cab it if needed. 
Cheers


----------



## Beer Krout (20/4/12)

Morebeer4me said:


> Hi Manticle,
> Is the temple in the city, I will be in melbourne, 8th and 9th may, for a air con trade fair woopdydooStaying at crown promenade , near convention centre, are there any places within walking distance, I could cab it if needed.
> Cheers



Temple is a few kms out of the city to the north. Take Trams 1 or 8 from Swanston Street to East Brunswick. 
Get off at Weston Street. Walk 50m.
http://www.templebrewing.com.au/contact/
Tell Renata your a brewer.


----------



## eviljesus (20/4/12)

This is a suprisingly fitting thread. I'm organising a trip with my missus at the end of july/beginning of august so I can now plan where we stay around these areas.

Cheers!


----------



## Beer Krout (20/4/12)

Add this to the list now.

Matilda Bay Garage Brewery and Bar now in Port Melbourne industrial back streets.
http://www.matildabay.com.au/
Similar shed setup to Mountain Goat, 2 Bros and Mornington Penisular Breweries.


----------



## Morebeer4me (21/4/12)

Beer Krout said:


> Add this to the list now.
> 
> Matilda Bay Garage Brewery and Bar now in Port Melbourne industrial back streets.
> http://www.matildabay.com.au/
> Similar shed setup to Mountain Goat, 2 Bros and Mornington Penisular Breweries.



Thanks mate, 
Will try and get out there, looking forward to it


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

Deja vu, at the old premises of biero, similar set-up, different owners.

Also going to mention Penny Blue once more just because I was there last night and really, really like the layout.


----------



## Morebeer4me (21/4/12)

manticle said:


> Deja vu, at the old premises of biero, similar set-up, different owners.
> 
> Also going to mention Penny Blue once more just because I was there last night and really, really like the layout.



Thanks Manticle , I'll google the addresses when I'm down there if in the city I'll walk or tram, or taxi for further out, looks like wed 9th may, will be night on the town


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

There will always be a couple of brewers who'll put their hands up for a beer or three so just shout out (or post here really quietly) if you're interested in catching up.


----------



## Morebeer4me (21/4/12)

manticle said:


> There will always be a couple of brewers who'll put their hands up for a beer or three so just shout out (or post here really quietly) if you're interested in catching up.



Sounds like a plan, will post closer to the day 
Cheers mate


----------



## Wolfman (21/4/12)

I'll be up for a beer if i'm not working.


----------



## time01 (15/1/13)

Any further updates to this list?

I will be down in March, staying at Mantra southbank I think?

Have checked out all the suggestions and they sound good.


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/13)

that's a pretty decent list to get through already, I'd reckon!

another notable additions, on the north side of town: The Terminus in Clifton Hill. BEST burgers I've had outside of the USA, got about 6 or so taps of good beer... on Friday they had Mountain Goat Summer Ale, Feral Hop Hog, Feral Black IPA, Temple Ale (can't remember which one) and a few others... this place is going to be AMAZING in February when it opens its beer garden and extends the bar to 16 taps (from memory).

Oh, and Re: Temple. They had a change in head chef a few months back, the menu doesn't look to be quite so good anymore, especially seeing as though the Chilli is no longer on it...


----------



## hellbent (15/1/13)

the little laneways in aNd around the CBD have some amazing Breakfasts at a good price. I love going down to Melb for that reason


----------



## DU99 (15/1/13)

out of the city is the park hotel in werribee..it's next to the station..also the great britain in richmond has good selection


----------



## Cocko (15/1/13)

http://www.dejavubar.com.au/

Check there bottled list: http://www.dejavubar.com.au/beers.html

Tap list last saturday night, as an example:

Holgate Road trip
4 pines ESB
Weihenstephener Hefe
Cavalier PA
Southern Bay Metal Head
2 Birds Golden
Vale IPA
Gyspy pear cider
Taxi Pilsner
Southern Bay Requim
Holgate temtress
Brew Dog Punk IPA


Christ it was hard to leave!

Also, Wednesday is $6 pints!


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/13)

Cocko said:


> Also, Wednesday is $6 pints!


I thought it was Tuesday?


----------



## Cocko (15/1/13)

My bad, its Wednesday $6 pints...

Tuesday is:



*Tuesday Take 12*
Try all 12 beers on Tap for only $30. (150mls) Plus we throw in a bowl of chips at no extra cost.


----------



## bum (15/1/13)

Had the Metal Head there last Thursday, wasn't too shabby.

Also the Punk IPA, was too shabby.


----------



## Cocko (15/1/13)

The Holgate Road trip was pretty special too :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (15/1/13)

Wasn't on when I was there. Would have had that over the Punk for sure.


----------



## bullsneck (15/1/13)

At Penny Blue now. Hand pumps down for cleaning. Hmm. Should have gone to Biero.


----------



## Beer Krout (16/1/13)

When is the new Beiro opening up?
It's well and truely past Winter 2012.

Deja Vu is great but the tap selection and rotation is nothing like what it used to be, under the Beiro flag.

Actually, an update from Beiro Melbourne Facebook page. Dec 14th 2012
"Dear all, firstly we would like to apologize for the lack of updates on the new location we have been working hard to give you good news. Unfortunately, we are still facing 2 major problems. 1. Council has still not approved our awesome rooftop plans - but latest update is that we are close. 2. The builders have come back to us with quotations for the estimated building works that are out of our budget so we are looking for financing - and finding money is difficult ! If there are any interested parties out there who are passionate about beer and business and would consider to do a JV please contact us ! Hopefully we can address these issues soon. Till then, Thank you all so much for your patience and support"


----------



## Spiesy (16/1/13)

bum said:


> Also the Punk IPA, was too shabby.


OT, but I would have thought that a good drop... is in the bottle form, at least, in my opinion.


----------



## bum (16/1/13)

I hate both versions but for different reasons.

The bottle is rough as guts. On tap it is (and I hate this as a descriptor for beer) really smooth. Smooth to the point of being utterly inoffensive. An inoffensive AIPA? I was offended! It is much easier going than even local APAs. This is not a recommendation. Beer is timmid as shit.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/13)

bum said:


> timmid


Holy crap!

Who are you, and what have you done with bum?


----------



## bum (16/1/13)

Buger!


----------



## Beer Krout (16/1/13)

Recently I went on a great bike/train/craft crawl in the inner north suburbs.
Mostly on bike paths and back streets.
We made it as far as the Tramway. It was 40C day, outside! ;-)
But depending on time and enebriation state, you could do the whole thing.

From the city.
Take the South Morang/Epping line out to *Rushall Station *(Fitzroy North).

Head east on the bike path for 50m to the

*Terminus Hotel* - 8-10 Taps of goodness to open the account.

Backup west on the bike path for 2.5km. Turn right on Lygon for 500m and right on Weston Street. (Total 3km)

*Temple Brewery* - 6 Taps of Ron's subtle craft

Head back to Lygon Street and right for 20m (Total 50m)

*The Alehouse Project* - 12 Taps of craft

South back down Lygon Street to the bike path and then left and go east for 300m. Turn right at Rathdowne St and go south for 300m (Total 1km)

*The Great Northern* - 20 Taps of craft and a top beer garden

East along Pigdon Street for 600m. Turn right at Rae St and go south for 700m. (Total 1.3km)

*Tramway* - 8 Taps of craft and great burgers

Either 
Head back to Rushall Station (1.5km) or the Terminus.

Or continue south to Fitzroy. South down Rae Street and cross over Alexander into Brunswick St. (750m)

*Brother Burger and the Marvellous Brew* - 10 Taps of craft and great burgers

South down Brunswick St. (Total 700m)

*Little Creatures Dining Hall* - 4 Taps of LC/Whiterabbit craft

Back north to St. David Street and turn right. 100m. (Total 140m)

*Rainbow Hotel* - 10 Taps of craft

Some Fitzroy side streets to Smith Street and south to (Total 900m)

*Grumpys Green* - 8 Taps of craft

South down Smith St to Victoria Parade, turn left 200m to (Total 600m)

*Baden Powell* - 12 Taps of craft

Take the tram or trains home (Richmond North or Parliament Station).


----------



## time01 (16/1/13)

great list beer krout! will get to as many as I can


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/13)

Beer Krout said:


> Recently I went on a great bike/train/craft crawl in the inner north suburbs.
> Mostly on bike paths and back streets.
> We made it as far as the Tramway. It was 40C day, outside! ;-)
> But depending on time and enebriation state, you could do the whole thing.
> ...


Oh, how I hate you smug Northerners...


----------



## doon (16/1/13)

i am guessing riding a bike would get progressively harder


----------



## DU99 (16/1/13)

Next time i am over that way i will investigate..a few of those pubs


----------



## doon (16/1/13)

The Alehouse project is f'ing awesome and a lot bigger then i thought it would be


----------



## Spiesy (16/1/13)

Beer Krout said:


> Recently I went on a great bike/train/craft crawl in the inner north suburbs.
> Mostly on bike paths and back streets.
> We made it as far as the Tramway. It was 40C day, outside! ;-)
> But depending on time and enebriation state, you could do the whole thing.
> ...


Nah, hop off @ Bell Station, and start @ Raccoon Bar. The place specialises in Victorian Microbreweries, with 6 taps and a decent bottle selection... free pool too!

Then either train or ride down to the Wesley Ann (Northcote) for a pint before heading 50m down the road to The Peacock (Northcote) - then you can hit The Terminus...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/13)

I'm heading to Melbourne over Easter weekend with a mate and the missus, and we have 1 or 2 days spare to beer (yes it's a verb). This thread has been a great help in getting a list of places together. Probably going to do a bit of a crawl starting at temple brewing heading back to the CDB on one of the days, so if anyone is interested in catching up for a brew let me know. Will post in this thread closer to the date. Cheers. 

PS. Is mountain goat really open only on Wednesdays and Fridays?


----------



## bum (8/2/13)

Yep, and it gets PACKED (or at least it has whenever I've been there). Well worth it though. They have so much more than the bottled stuff on and it is all even better for some reason.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/13)

Bummer. We're there Saturday to Tuesday AM so it's off the list.

PS currently sipping on their 'triple' hightail ale. Very tasty, would love to see what others they have on tap.


----------



## DU99 (19/2/13)

was in moonee ponds and poped into the valley cellardoor. has selection of craft beer and 4 draft taps.also sell growlers


----------

